# קרדיטים - טל ואלעד



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

קרדיטים - טל ואלעד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
טוב, אז הגיע הזמן. התלבטתי אם לדחות את כתיבת הקרדיטים מכיוון שאני בתקופה מאד עמוסה כרגע, אבל החלטתי שכדאי שאפרסם אותם כשעוד הכל עוד טרי יחסית בראש. 
החתונה התקיימה ב- 26.3.12, בגן ורדים. אירוע שהיו לי הרבה מאד חששות ממנו, אבל בסופו של דבר אני יכולה לסכם את האירוע כמוצלח ומהנה


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

מי אנחנו? 
אני טל והוא אלעד, שנינו בני 27. הוא עובד בתחום האינטרנט, ואני מאפרת, ומסיימת שנה רביעית של לימודי תקשורת חזותית (=עיצוב גרפי). 
אנחנו יותר מ-10 שנים יחד, ומאוהבים כל שנייה מאז. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני חושבת שסיפרתי בעבר את הסיפור שלנו פה, אז אעשה זאת בקצרה: למדנו באותה שכבה, והוא הסתכל עליי במשך תקופה בהפסקות ורצה לגשת אליי אבל לא העז. 
בטיול השנתי של כתה י"א, הייתה לנו בערב מין מסיבה על חוף הכנרת. זה היה ב- 11/11/01. אני עמדתי עם חברה, והוא, בעידוד אחד מחבריו, פנה אליי- ושאל אם אני רוצה לעשות סיבוב על החוף. 
עשינו, לא התרשמתי באופן יוצא דופן, זו לא הייתה אהבה ממבט ראשון... במשך חצי שנה יצאנו ואני לא הייתי ממש בעניין, והאמת שהיה קצת מביך. אני לא כ"כ הייתי בעניין שלו, 
אבל בגלל שלא הייתה לי אופציה אחרת, המשכתי להפגש איתו למרות שלא היה כיף במיוחד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כעבור כמה חודשים לאט לאט התקרבנו, עד שהתאהבתי בו לגמרי. הוא גם עשה לי כל מיני מחוות רומנטיות מגניבות כמו פריצה לבריכה המקומית וכו', הייתי חייבת להתרשם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הנשיקה הראשונה שלנו הייתה ב-3/4/02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (כן, כן, לא התנשקתי איתו עד שבאמת הרגשתי שאני בעניין), ומשם אנחנו מגדירים את עצמנו יחד. 
ומאז--- אנחנו בלתי נפרדים, עברנו הכל ביחד, אנחנו החברים הכי טובים בעולם והוא הנפש התאומה שלי. 
אני יכולה להגיד שעד היום, למרות כל השנים שעברו, שנינו עדיין מאוהבים עד מעל הגג, עדיין כמו ילדים בני 16...  כולל הפרפרים בבטן ולהתגעגע אחד לשני אם נפרדים לכמה שעות. כשזה זה, זה זה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







אנחנו גיל 17...


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (10/5/12)

סיפור מקסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## hp1986 (10/5/12)

וואו איזה מרגש....גם אנחנו ביחד מהתיכון 
נהיה 8.5 שנים ביחד בחתונה.....

טוב לשמוע שיש עוד כמונו


----------



## elin86 (10/5/12)

כנל... 
בחתונה היינו 9 שנים יחד..


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

אכן יש


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

איזיווד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני יודעת שהיחס כלפיהם אמביוולנטי...
הדבר הכי טוב שאני יכולה להגיד על איזיווד שהם חסכו לי הרבה בילבול. כשרק התחלתי לתכנן את החתונה, לא היה לי מושג בכלל במחירים, מקומות וכו', לא ידעתי מאיפה מתחילים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזיווד בהחלט עזרו לי מהבחינה הזו. זה נכון, הם חוסכים כסף וזה בהחלט יתרון (אם החסכון או משמעותי אני לא ממש יודעת)- אבל היתרון העצום שלהם הוא שהם עושים סדר בראש ולא נותנים ללכת לאיבוד.
הם בעצם כיוונו אותי שלב שלב מבחינת מה שצריך לעשות, וזה מאד עוזר- במיוחד לאחת כמוני שממש אין לה סבלנות (ובעיקר זמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) לבדוק מיליון מקומות, או לחקור שעות על חתונות באינטרנט, או ללכת לאיזה גן אירועים ורק שם לגלות שזה בכלל לא בתקציב שלי וכו'. 
כל ארגון החתונה היה עלול להמרח הרבה יותר זמן אם לא היינו עושים את זה דרכם, ולא יכולתי להרשות את זה לעצמי כי אני מאד עמוסה.

עצם זה שאפשר פשוט להגיע אליהם (ללא התחייבות), להגיד כמה אורחים משוערים יש, מה התקציב ומה הסגנון שלנו, והם פשוט מפנים אותנו למקומות- זה ממש נוח ועוזר, ואני בהחלט ממליצה לחברות שלי שמתחתנות שאני רואה שהן אבודות ולא יודעות מה לעזאזל עושים ומאיפה מתחילים- ללכת לאיזיווד והם יעשו להם סדר בבלגן.
כנ"ל לגבי הספקים, עצם זה שהם מצמצמים את הבחירה, לי אישית זה עזר לתקתק את החתונה ולהיות יותר ממוקדת.

אחרי השלב שסגרנו גן וספקים פחות הרגשתי אותם, אבל זה טבעי... מדי פעם הם התקשרו לשאול מה קורה ואם הכל בסדר, כולל בבוקר החתונה.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

דברים שלא היו לנו בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
1) הצעת נישואין מפתיעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – לי היה ברור עוד בתיכון שאנחנו הולכים להתחתן, לא היתה אופציה אחרת. בגלל שהמחויבות שלנו היתה כ"כ גבוהה, לא היינו לחוצים להתחתן. אבל סבתא לחצה, וההורים קצת רמזו, ומפה לשם החלטנו שהגיע הזמן להפוך את העסק לרשמי. אם כי בעיניי, הוא תמיד היה רשמי. היחס שלי לנישואין הוא אמביוולנטי. גם אחרי החתונה, אני יכולה להגיד ששום דבר לא השתנה. כלום. וטוב שכך. חוץ מזה ששינתי את שם המשפחה... לא מרגישה שום שינוי. תיארנו לעצמנו שזה יהיה ככה גם לפני, ותמיד תהינו למה זה מאד משנה, ולא היה לי זמן וכוח לאירגונים. אבל בסוף הלכנו על זה, בהחלטה משותפת, בלי טבעת נישואין או כריעת ברך. 
יצאנו ביום הולדתי לפני שנתיים לבילוי בטיילת ובמתחם תחנה בת"א,  והחלטנו שזה יהיה בילוי של "הצעת נישואין" הדדית... אחרי האירוע חזרנו וסיפרנו רשמית לכולם על ההחלטה, וכמובן שכולם מאד לא הופתעו.

2) מלוות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – אני ואלעד התארגנו לבד במלון בוטיק בנווה צדק. ישנו יחד בלילה שלפני, קמנו יחד ואכלנו ארוחת בוקר, ובזמן שהתארגנתי הוא ישב בחדר, שיחק באייפון וקרא עיתון. לא היו איתי חברות מלוות, ולא בנות משפחה. הבחירה היתה התארגנות שקטה ובלי בלגנים, רק אנחנו, ואני מאד שמחה על ההחלטה הזו. זה לא חסר לי.

3) מפגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – מכיוון שאלעד התארגן איתי, לא היה מפגש, וגם לא רציתי לזייף אחד כזה בשביל המצלמות. האם לא התבאסתי שהוא לא הופתע לראות את התוצאה הסופית? לא. עדיין ברגע שלבשתי את השמלה הוא אמר "וואו" שבא מכל הלב, מהמראה הסופי, וזה בהחלט הספיק לי.

4) נהג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- שברנו את הראש הרבה על מי ינהג וממי נבקש. לא רצינו לטרטר אף חבר, אפילו שהיו כאלה שהציעו את זה מיוזמתם. בסופו של דבר, אלעד נהג באוטו שלנו בהלוך, ובחזור... אני נהגתי. כן כן, היו זוג חברים מקסימים שהציעו להחזיר אותנו, וגם להורים לא הייתה בעיה, אבל אני הרגשתי צלולה לחלוטין ולא ראיתי סיבה לכך, ופשוט נהגתי בעצמי. אלעד לא היה במצב לנהוג. וזה היה לגמרי נחמד. הייתה לנו שיחה שקטה באוטו ושאריות אדרנלין. 
בנוסף, לא היה לנו קישוט לאוטו. הרגשתי שזה מיותר, ואני ממש שלמה עם ההחלטה הזו. נסענו באוטו שלנו, שגילו כגיל היחסים שלנו, ורק דאגתי לשטוף אותו לפני שיהיה נקי.


----------



## nino15 (10/5/12)

לגמרי מבינה אותך 
מצחיק איך הרבה מהדברים דומים... גם אנחנו ביחד 9 שנים וגם אני התעקשתי שלא יהיו "מלוות" (עדיין לא כ"כ הבנתי בשביל מה זה טוב), וגם אצלי לא היה ממש "מפגש" ועדיין היה מרגש..
ולגמרי מגניב שנהגתם בעצמכם! ושהיית מספיק צלולה לעשות את זה


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

לגמרי צלולה! 
שתיתי ממש מעט בתחילת הערב...


----------



## irchikr (10/5/12)

אהבתי 
גם לי לא היו מלוות, ויתרנו על קישוט לאוטו וגם אני נהגתי הביתה מהאולם!


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

כמו שצריך!


----------



## lanit (11/5/12)

סגרת לי כמה פינות... 
כמוכם, לא היתה לנו הצעת נישואין.
לגבי סעיפים 2-4 היתה לי התלבטות, בעיקר כי זה לא מקובל, אבל חיזקת אותי סופית בנושא. תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

בכיף


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

Save the date 
במקור לא תכננתי להכין save the date, אבל ערב אחד ישבתי מול המחשב ובאה לי המוזה. 
הכנתי את האיור החמוד של שנינו (בסגנון איור שמאד שונה מהסגנון הקבוע שלי, אותו תראו בהזמנה... אבל זה היה מרענן), עיצבתי, ושלחתי בדואר ובפייסבוק לחלק מהאנשים. 
אני שמחה שעשיתי את זה כי ככה הייתי שקטה שכל האנשים יודעים מראש על התאריך, ומי שחשוב לו מספיק להגיע- ישריין אותו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(החתול הוא לואי היקר, שלא יכל להגיע לחתונה. אבל הוא זכה לכבוד להופיע ב-save the date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/5/12)

ייייייייששששששש


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

ההזמנה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היו לי הרבה התלבטויות לגבי ההזמנה- לעשות אותה מאוירת, מצולמת וכו'. 
בסופו של דבר החלטתי ללכת על סגנון הציור שמאפיין אותי, ולצייר את שנינו. רציתי להעביר את הזמן שעבר ואת האהבה שלנו. 
בחרתי לעשות הזמנה נפתחת, כשבחלק הקדמי שלה ציירתי את שנינו, שותלים שתיל (לפני עשור. השתיל הוא כמובן דימוי כן?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), וכשפותחים את ההזמנה רואים לאן השתיל התפתח- לעץ גדול ומרשים, ואותנו מתנשקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קיבלנו הרבה מחמאות על ההזמנות, ובעיקר תגובות של "זה כזה את". כשאומרים לי שמשהו הוא "אני" אני מרוצה, זה אומר שהצלחתי לתת מעצמי ואת המגע שלי. 
אין לי בעיה עקרוניות עם הזמנות גנריות, אבל אני מאמינה שבהזמנה צריך להיות משהו אישי.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

ופותחים...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/5/12)

איזה הזמנה יפה ומיוחדת! 
מאד אהבתי את הסגנון. 

וכן, היא אכן נראית מאד מאד אישית. 
בעיני, זה מקסים!


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

תודה


----------



## גאיהפיק (10/5/12)

ממש ממש אהבתי את ההזמנה. את עשית?


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

יאפ, תודה


----------



## pipidi (10/5/12)

מקסים! אהבתי את הביצוע והרעיון מאחורי... 
אגב, אפשר לדעת היכן את לומדת?


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

אני לומדת במנשר.


----------



## pipidi (11/5/12)




----------



## ערבות 6 (10/5/12)

ממש מקסים!


----------



## מירית206 (10/5/12)

תשמעי, ההזמנה שלך ריגשה אותי!! 
וזה ממש לא מובן מאליו כי הזמנות עם ציורים או תמונות זה הדבר האחרון שאני מוכנה שיהיה בחתונה שלי כי זה נראה לי מצועצע.
בכל אופן, כל הכבוד!!! הזמנה מקסימה!!!


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

מה רע בתמונות או ציורים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה הכל עניין של איך עושים את זה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה לך


----------



## דלית ב (11/5/12)

איזה הזמנה מיוחדת! אהבתי מאוד!


----------



## simplicity83 (12/5/12)

איזו מוכשרת את !!! 
אחת ההזמנות הכי יפות שראיתי, 
ואני בדרך כלל לא מתה על הזמנות עם ציורים ותמונות. 

הרעיון מאחורי הציור מאוד מרגש, בעיקר כי באמת צמחתם וגדלתם ביחד, והביצוע מדהים
כל הכבוד


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

והקובץ הדיגיטלי 
כי הצילום לא יצא לי כ"כ מוצלח...


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (10/5/12)

רעיון מהמם!!! 
וביצוע  עוצר נשימה,


----------



## FalseAngel (10/5/12)

וואו!! 
אני כבר מתרגשת...
איזו הזמנה יפייפיה!


----------



## niki111 (11/5/12)

איזה יופי של הזמנה!


----------



## edens song (12/5/12)

הזמנה מדהימה! 
רעיון וביצוע מעולים ומקוריים.

ואתם זוג ממש מקסים


----------



## Nooki80 (14/5/12)

אחת היפות שראיתי 
ללא ספק, הזמנה מיוחדת, אישית, אינטימית. שלא לדבר על איור וביצוע מושלמים.
כל הכבוד, ללא ספק הזמנה שהייתי שמחה לקבל ולהשאיר על המקרר!


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

מסיבת הרווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
האמת, אני חשבתי שמסיבת הרווקות תצטרף לרשימת ה"דברים שלא היו לנו בחתונה". 
יש לי חברות מקסימות אחת אחת... אבל אנחנו לא חבורה, אלא אני חברה של כל אחת (או שתיים) בנפרד, ופחדתי שמסיבה כזו פשוט לא תזרום.שכל אחת תרגיש זרה ולא קשורה, ואני לא אצליח לתת תשומת לב לכולן. 
בסופו של דבר מאד מאד נהניתי. החברות המדהימות שלי התאחדו, וארגנו לי פיקניק ביום יפהפה על גדת הירקון, עם אוכל טעים ואווירה נעימה ורגועה, ומשחקים משעשעים, הביאו לי מתנות מגניבות וציירו לי ברכות על אבנים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



למסיבה הוזמנו החברות הקרובות ביותר, היו נוכחות בה 10 (אחרי שאחת הבריזה), וזה היה נחמד ואינטימי.
אני חושבת שהחברות נהנו והכל ממש זרם, ושמחתי לראות בחתונה שחברות שלי שלא הכירו אחת את השנייה קודם לכן, ארגנו הסעה יחד, רקדו יחד ודיברו. 
מעולם לא הייתי במסיבת רווקות (אני הראשונה מחברותיי שמתחתנת), ולא ידעתי למה לצפות, אבל בסופו של דבר היה מקסים ומאד מחמם את הלב.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## nino15 (10/5/12)

תמונה מהממת 
את ממש יפה!


----------



## IMphoenix (10/5/12)

יפה שלי!


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

האבנים עם הברכות 
ממש אהבתי...


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

מתנות למסיבת רווקות 
ידעתי שהחברות משקיעות ורציתי לתת להן משהו קטן בתמורה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הלכתי למשתלה וקניתי עציצי נענע, על כל אחד ציירתי לב עם השם של החברה, ועטפתי בצלופן וסרט סאטן ורוד. אני חושבת שהתוצאה יצאה חמודה ואישית.


----------



## Bobbachka (10/5/12)

איזה יופי! 
רעיון מעולה!


----------



## גאיהפיק (10/5/12)

אויי.. זה פשוט מקסים!


----------



## pipidi (10/5/12)

LIKE! נהדר


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/5/12)

זה היתרון של מסיבת רווקות 
אצלי, במסיבת הרווקות חברות התארגנו לטרמפים וגם - החברות שלי עשו לי כל כך הרבה שמח בחתונה - כולל חברות שלא הכירו אחת את השניה קודם. 

יש לי שתי חברות שעדין בקשר מאז! וכל אחת מהן אומרת לי כל פעם מחדש שהיא נורא שמחה שהיא פגשה את החברה האחרת שלי במסיבה... זה פשוט מפגש חברתי כיפי!

שמחה לשמוע שהיה לך כיף!


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

באמת היה ממש כיף 
אני שמחה שזה יצא לפועל


----------



## elin86 (10/5/12)

גם אצלי היו ברכות על אבנים! 
זה היה בגלל המפעילה אני מאמינה..


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

ענייני רבנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
היו לי הרבה חששות מעניין הרבנות. אני ואלעד מאד רחוקים מהדת, ופחדתי שהם יעשו לי חיים קשים, ובהחלט שקלתי חתונה אזרחית. 
אבל, אני מודה שלא הקדשתי לעניין יותר מדי חשיבות. מבחינתי, עיקר האירוע היה פחות הטקס אלא יותר העניין הכללי של חגיגת האהבה שלנו.
אני מודעת לבעייתיות שיש בטקס ולחוסר השוויוניות, אבל אני מניחה שהחלטתי להחליק את מה שמפריע לי. עניין של בחירה. 

לגבי ההתנהלות מול הרבנות, אני יכולה לומר שהיה לי מאד נעים ונחמד, והכל הלך חלק ומאד בקלות. 
הרב של מודיעין (הרב צ'יקוטאי) מצחיק ברמות קשות, וכשהגענו לרבנות בפעם הראשונה מיד נכנסנו אליו, הבאנו את המסמכים, 
הוא קרע אותנו מצחוק, והלכנו.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בפעם השנייה כבר באתי לקחת את הכתובה. וזהו.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

הדרכת כלות ומקווה 
ברבנות נתנו לי טלפון של רבנית, והיא שלחה אותי למישהי צעירה ומקסימה במודיעין עילית שעשתה לי את ההדרכה.
היא רצתה שנעשה שתי פגישות, ואמרתי לה שאין מצב: אני חילונית, זה לא מעניין אותי, ואין לי זמן לזה.
היא הבינה, ועשינו פגישה אחת בלבד של שעה וחצי, שלמרות שלטעמי נאמרו בה לא מעט שטויות - זה כן היה מעניין, ונהנתי להתקיל אותה (בצורה ידידותית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) בשאלות. 
אני אוהבת להקשיב לאנשים מדברים על נושאים ששונים ממה שאני מאמינה, ודברים שאני מוצאת מגוחכים...  זה מרתק בעיניי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל אופן - זה מיותר, אבל ממש לא נוראי.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

שכחתי את המקווה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתה לי אפשרות לוותר על המקווה. 
כן, יש דרכים, אם רוצים, לתחמן את הרבנות. כבר דיי החלטתי שאני מוותרת ואין לי סבלנות לזה, אבל יומיים לפני החתונה הייתי אצל ההורים ברעות, ומסתבר שיש מקווה רחוב מעלינו. 
אמרתי לעצמי שיהיה לי יותר קל פשוט לעשות את זה מאשר להתעסק עם תיחמונים של הרבנות- אז הלכתי לשם רבע שעה עם אמא והאחיות, וטבלתי.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היחס היה ממש סבבה, היא לא הכריחה אותי להוריד את הפירסינגים שלי (אחרת הייתי מיד הולכת. אבל מסתבר שפירסינג זה חלק מהגוף וזה מקובל), לא בדקה אותי יותר מדי, ובאופן כללי יצאתי מהחוויה משועשעת. לא היה לזה שום משמעות מבחינתי, ולא הרגשתי שום הרגשה רוחנית או טהורה (כמו שהרבה בנות חילוניות מדווחות), אבל מבחינתי זה היה לסמן וי, אם כי אני מודעת לבעייתיות שבדבר.


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (11/5/12)

תיחמון הרבנות 
אני ממש אשמח לדעת איך לא ללכת למקווה... אם יש לך עצות


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)




----------



## Aeiona (12/5/12)

אשמח גם לדעת


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

אישורי הגעה וסידורי ישיבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
סידורי ישיבה.... איזה חלק ארור בארגון החתונה!!! זוועה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני ואבא שלי ישבנו על זה יום שלם ופיתחתי כאב ראש רציני... בסוף הסתדרנו והצלחנו לא לצאת בהפסד.
אבל כל ענייני הרזרבה והחישובים האלה- לא בשבילי. תודה לדניאל המקסימה שתמכה בי במייל ועזרה לי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אישורי ההגעה דווקא היו פשוטים יותר. 
החלטתי מראש שאין לי סבלנות לשמוע תירוצים של אנשים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ואני גם לא מעוניינת לסנג'ר חברים או משפחה להתקשר לארבע מאות אנשים. 
התקשרתי ל"מאושרים", שירות לאישורי הגעה, העברתי להם את רשימות המוזמנים, ואחרי יומיים קיבלתי אותם מלאים- מגיעים, לא מגיעים. 
כמעט בלי אולי, ואם הערות אם יש משהו מיוחד שהאורח ביקש למסור. התוצאות היו מאד מדויקות. 
מומלץ ביותר ולגמרי שווה את הכסף.


----------



## yoli (10/5/12)

אשמח לשמוע כמה בערך זה עולה


----------



## siki18 (10/5/12)

גם אני, אם אפשר


----------



## ערבות 6 (10/5/12)

גם אני אשמח לדעת מחיר


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

2.5 ש"ח למספר.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

התארגנות- מלון סוויטות G&D בנווה צדק 
הרבה זמן חיפשתי מלון. 
להתארגן בבית שלנו לא הייתה אופציה כי הוא נורא קטן ורציתי אווירה קצת יותר חגיגית. 
בבית של ההורים יש בלגן ורציתי שקט, והם גם רחוקים יותר. 
הפתרון היה ללא ספק מלון, והתלבטתי הרבה זמן בין מלון ברחובות (קרוב לגן), לבין ת"א. רציתי חדר יפה ומרווח, אבל גם לא משהו יקר מדי. היה לי גם חשוב שזה יהיה שני לילות - לפני ואחרי. 

התייעצתי על כך בפורום, ומישהי (לא זוכרת את שמך, אבל תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) הצילה אותי והפנתה אותי לקופון בגרופון למלון בוטיק בנווה צדק, בחצי מחיר. 
מיד קפצתי על המציאה - אני מאד אוהבת את נווה צדק, והמלון באמת אטרקטיבי- סוויטה גדולה במיקום מעולה ומחיר ממש טוב יחסית. 
היינו מאד מרוצים!
המינוס היחידי (והדיי בעייתי) – רעש. הסוויטה נמצאת מעל רחוב שוקק חיים, עם מסעדות והולכי רגל, והחלון לא ממש מבודד. יצא שהיה לנו מלא רעש בלילות והיה קשה לישון, וממש התקשתי להרדם לילה לפני החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ולא מהתרגשות (עד ששמתי כרית על הראש וזה קצת עזר). 
גם החנייה היא מינוס- החנייה שליד המלון יקרה בצורה לא הגיונית (95 שקל ללילה!! אני חושבת שהנהלת המלון צריכה לעשות איזה דיל עם החנייה, זה לא לעניין). בסוף חנינו בחנייה מרוחקת יותר, בתשלום סביר (אם כי עדיין לא זול), אבל זה היה קצת טרטור.

אבל סה"כ החדר מעוצב בצורה מאד מיוחדת, יש נדנדה מגניבה באמצע החדר, נברשת מרשימה, וריח ממש טוב! כשהגענו לחדר חיכו לנו על השולחן בקבוק שמפניה וכל מיני שוקולדים ומאפים.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

נדנדה באמצע החדר


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

עיצוב מיוחד


----------



## IMphoenix (10/5/12)

תמונה מהממת. 
כל כך אמנותית ויפה


----------



## Nooki80 (14/5/12)

על לא דבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כלומר, נראה לי שזו הייתי אני שהמליצה לך על ה- G&D (אנחנו לנו שם בחתונתנו)

אני מחכה לחזור לשם לסיבוב נוסף!


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

הנדנדה היתה מאד מוצלחת


----------



## pipidi (10/5/12)

יפיפיה!


----------



## elin86 (10/5/12)

וואו.. מהממת! 
אהבתי ממש!


----------



## דלית ב (11/5/12)

תמונה מהממת! 
ואת יפהפיה אמיתית. אני מזהה אותך מהבלוג...


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

שיער- רועי חמו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמירה כללית לגבי ספקים: 
לי הייתה החלטה: אני לא רואה יותר מספק אחד בכל תחום, ולא יותר משלושה גני אירועים. 
אני מצטערת אם אני פוגעת במישהי, אבל אני פשוט לא סובלת את הנטייה הבריידזילית הזו להחליט מראש לראות עשרה מעצבי שיער, ומיליון איפורי ניסיון וחמש מאות צלמים. פרופורציות. אני מבינה את הצורך לנסות למצוא את הטוב ביותר. אם לא הייתי חושבת שרועי אחלה אחרי הפגישה, אז אולי הייתי רואה מעצב שיער אחר. אבל אני קוראת על בנות שמחליטות מראש לפגוש מיליון ספקים, ואני שואלת את עצמי- אין לכן דברים אחרים לעשות? כל אחת והעדפותיה, ואולי הן נהנות מזה... אבל לדעתי זה כ"כ מיותר. 

אז אני שמחה להכריז שהצלחתי לעמוד בהחלטותיי (כמעט! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נגיע לזה). את רועי ראיתי בפעולה כשאיפרתי כלה שהוא עשה לו את השיער. מאד אהבתי את מה שהוא עשה, וקבעתי איתו. בפגישת הניסיון הוא לא עשה לי תסרוקת ניסיון אלא הראה לי פחות או יותר מה הוא חושב שיתאים לי, שזה ממש מה שהיה לי בראש. התרשמתי שהוא יודע מה הוא עושה, והייתי לגמרי שקטה לגבי זה.

בסופו של דבר אני יכולה להגיד שאני מאד מרוצה, השיער טרם בדיוק ללוק שרציתי, רך ורומנטי... ואף כי הוא ריסס לו את הצורה בספריי, הוא היה נראה טבעי ורך (זה היה לי חשוב).
את המסרקיה המהממת קיבלתי ממעצב השמלה, ואדים מרגולין. 
הבאסה היחידה עם השיער הייתה שבסוף הערב הוא כבר לא היה נראה כמו בהתחלה, רוב התלתלים נפתח, וחלק מהשיער כיסה את המסרקייה. אבל רועי באמת עשה את הכי טוב שהוא יכל, אני מניחה שזה שילוב של השיער המאד חלק שלי, ושל אינספור טבעות וצמידים שנתקעו לי בשיער בשלב קבלת הפנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לסיכום, הוא מאד מומלץ.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

עוד שיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ועד כמה דברים


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

עוד קצת


----------



## yoli (10/5/12)

מהממת.... 
עוד פרטים על השמלה נשמח


----------



## BatelOmri (12/5/12)

וואו את יפיפיה 
האיפור השיער, השימלה, פשוט מהמם


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

תודה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/5/12)

את פשוט יפיפיה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת, מהממת!

אמנם אני לא מכירה אותך כל כך טוב, אבל מההתרשמות שלי - היופי שלך הוא גם פנימי וגם חיצוני!


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (10/5/12)

הכלה הכי יפה בארץ.


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

בנתיים


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

איפור- אני 
אני מאפרת, ולא סתם מאפרת - מאפרת עם בעיות שחרור שליטה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אי לכך ובהתאם לזאת, החלטתי שהדבר הנכון לעשות הוא לאפר את עצמי, במקום לנסות להסביר למאפרת אחרת מה בדיוק אני רוצה. 
חלק מהאנשים התפלאו ושאלו אם אני לא רוצה להתפנק או לא לעבוד ביום החתונה...ואם אני לא מפחדת שאהיה לחוצה מדי. התשובה היא- מבחינתי איפור זה אמנם מקצוע, אבל כשאני מאפרת את עצמי אני נהנת. ולא הייתי כלה לחוצה (דבר מפתיע עד מאד), אז הכל עבר בשלום ובכיף. עשיתי לעצמי איפור רומנטי ורך, שיתאים לשאר הלוק הוינטאג'י שכיוונתי אליו, ששאב השראה מזר הסחלבים שלי. 

האישו היחיד היה, שכשאני מאפרת כלות אחרות, אני יכולה להציב את הכסא שלהן איפה שמתאים לי מבחינתי האור, וכשאני מאפרת את עצמי אני כבולה למראה. התאורה בחדר איפה שהמראה הייתה ממוקמת לא הייתה נוחה לאיפור, אז הזזנו את המראה וזה גם לא עזר, בסוף התרוצצתי בין המראה לבין ישיבה על החלון עם מראה קטנה. זה היה מעצבן, אבל לפחות התמונות מהשלב הזה יצאו מגוונות ומעניינות יותר. צריך להסתכל על הצד החיובי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אם אתן רוצות לקרוא עוד על תהליך האיפור, אתן יכולות לקרוא על כך בפוסט שכתבתי על החוויה בבלוג שלי.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

אני מאפרת את עצמי...


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## גאיהפיק (10/5/12)

אהבתי מאוד את האיפור שלך, רך ועדין!


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

תודה, זו היתה המטרה


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## Natalila (11/5/12)

מדהימה


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

צילום - אסף תמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הו.. זה היה האישו אצלי. אני צלמת חובבת בעצמי, ומתוקף תחומי העיסוק שלי, יש לי חוש אסתטי מפותח... אני רואה בצילום דברים שאנשים אחרים אולי לא שמים לב אליהם- צל מעצבן על הפנים, קומפוזיציות מרגיזות, חוסר איזון בתאורה וכו'. 
צילום היה הדבר היחיד בו חרגתי מהחלטתי לא לראות כמה ספקים. ראיתי סה"כ, שלושה- ובסוף סגרתי עם אסף תמם. אחרי הסגירה, היו לי חששות, כי נתקלתי בתמונות שפחות אהבתי וכו'. ניסיתי להרגיע את עצמי שהכל יהיה בסדר...
היו לנו שני צלמים, אסף תמם שהיה הצלם הראשי, וצלם נוסף בשם תומר (שהצטרף באירוע עצמו)
בסופו של דבר, אני קצת אמבווילנטית. מצד אחד, יצאו תמונות יפות.. מצד שני, אני חושבת שהיו יכולות לצאת אפילו יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הייתי רוצה יותר תמונות אמנותיות ומיוחדות... 
וחוץ מזה, יש כמה תמונות שהן ממש יפות, אבל היה לאחד מאיתנו מלא צל על הפנים, או תאורה חשוכה מדי, וחבל... 
וחבל לי שהם לא צילמו בכלל את האוכל ויותר תמונות אווירה... הם היו שניים, היה להם זמן לזה. אבל מילא.

כשראיתי לראשונה את התמונות, ממש התבאסתי. אבל אחרי שחפרתי בהן דיי הרבה, אני סה"כ מרוצה.
השלב הבא הוא האלבום ועריכת הוידיאו, אבל נראה לי שאני אחכה עם זה לקיץ, כשיהיה לי יותר זמן לנשום.

משהו חשוב שלמדתי- יש כ"כ הרבה תמונות שמקבלים מהצלם, חלק גדול ממה שאתן רואות בקרדיטים של אחרות, זה מה שהן בחרו.. גם הצלם הכי מוכשר לא יכול להוציא 3000 תמונות שכל אחת מושלמת... חלק מהמשימה זו בחירה של התמונות המוצלחות ביותר...


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

אני אוהבת את הסט הזה


----------



## karnikova1 (10/5/12)

הוצאת לי את המילים מהפה... 
גם אני בחרתי באסף תמם משום שקראתי המון המלצות עליו...וגם אני לא הייתי בריידזילה ובחרתי בו לאחר הפגישה בלי לראות צלמים אחרים....כי חשבתי מה כבר יכול להיות...אני יודעת להצטלם טוב. נורא נהנתי מהעבודה איתו ביום הצילומים,הוא היה נעים ומקסים והיה לנו קליק אמיתי...כשקיבלתי את התמונות התגובה הראשונה שלי הייתה: "וואלה"...כאילו קצת התאכזבתי...כי היו תמונות לא בפוקוס והייתה חסרה לי האווירה אבל אחרי שנברתי הצלחתי למצוא תמונות יפות ולשכוח את אלה שעשו לי צביטת באסה בלב....קצת התאכזבתי מהאלבום שלהם...אבל לדעתי זו הייתה אשמתי כי לא הסברתי למעצבת בדיוק מה אני רוצה אלה זרמתי איתה ובחרתי מ3 אופציות. הווידאו היה ממש טוב והעריכה ממש מושקעת, העורך זרם עם הקונספט של החתונה (הנשף של סינדרלה) והייתי ממש מרוצה.
בכל מקרה את יפיפיה, השיער,השמלה והבחירות העיצוביות שלך היו ממש של מישהי ש"מבינה עניין" ומאוד לטעמי...ולדעתי שום צלם לא היה יכול לקלקל את מה שאת הבאת... 
שיהיה מלא ביופי ובפרטים קטנים וכמובן אהבה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/5/12)

אצלי, היה צלם מהצוות של אסף תמם 
אסף תמם עצמו היה תפוס בתאריך שלנו... 

ובהתחלה, מאד אהבתי את התמונות ובאמת יש לי כמה תמונות ממש יפות מהמקדימים. 
אני לא מרגישה יותר מדי בנוח מול המצלמה ואני מחשיבה את עצמי כ"לא פוטוגנית" וגם בעלי לא אוהב להצטלם... כך שלדעתי, הוא הוציא מאיתנו את המיטב. 
במבט שני - יש כמה תמונות שבהן אפשר היה לסדר את הפריים הרבה יותר טוב. 

אבל- סה"כ יש לי מספיק תמונות יפות ומוצלחות. 

וגם, בשלב הריקודים הוא תפס תמונות ממש טובות - הבעות פנים, רגעים מיוחדים וכו'... 
כך שיש לנו גם תמונות מאד יפות מהמקדימים וגם תמונות טובות מהריקודים. 

לי היה חסר תמונות של דיטיילס וקצת תמונות אווירה- שהרגשתי שהוא לא שם על זה מספיק דגש.


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

גם לי 
היה חסר הדיטיילס והאווירה כמו שכתבתי.. אולי זה משהו שצריך להדגיש לפני?... טוב העיקר שבסופו של דבר יש מזכרת יפה וזה מה שחשוב...


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

תודה יקירתי!!! 
אני בהחלט מסכימה.. חסרות לי תמונות אווירה ותמונות של דיטיילס...
אבל שיהיה, בסופו של דבר כבר ככה יש כ"כ הרבה תמונות... ורובן באמת מאד יפות.
אני גם מממש אהבתי את החתונה שלך והסטייל, נראה לי שיש לנו טעם דומה


----------



## piloni86 (10/5/12)

פשוט תענוג לקרוא בפירוט רב. 
אם כי אני דיי בטוחה שהעלת לא מזמן חלק מהקרדיטים לא?


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

לא


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

נשלח לפני הזמן 
המון תודה


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

שמלה - ואדים מרגולין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המסע אחרי השמלה התחיל עוד לפני שסגרתי תאריך. הייתי עם חברתי היקרה מיטל בת"א, והיא הציעה בספונטניות שנסתכל על שמלות בדיזינגוף. עברנו בין החנויות, מדדתי כמה דברים (אפילו התאהבתי בשמלה שממש לא היתה בתקציב שלי), והתרשמתי מהכיוון שאני אוהבת... אבל היה לי חשוב לשמור על התקציב שהגדרתי לעצמי, שהיה 4000 ₪. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קצת אחרי, כשכבר סגרנו את התאריך, הלכתי עם אמא ושלושת אחיותיי לסיבוב נוסף בדיזינגוף, הפעם ממוקד יותר. קבעתי עם שלושה מעצבים, והראשון מהם היה ואדים מרגולין.
כשביקרתי אצלו מאד התרשמתי מהעיצובים שלו, שהם נקיים אבל מיוחדים, ובעיקר מהיחס המקצועי והסבלני שלו. הוא לא ניסה למכור, אלא ניסה באמת לחשוב מה יתאים לי. 

בעקרון, רציתי שמלה עדינה ויפה, אבל כן היה לי חשוב שיהיה לה קצת נפח (אבל לא קצפתי כמובן) ושאני ארגיש איתה "נסיכתית" יותר. התאהבתי בשמלה אחת, שעלתה 7000 ולא הייתה בתקציב שלי, וואדים הציע לקחת שמלה אחרת, זולה יותר (מקולקציה קודמת) ולהוסיף עליה את האלמנטים שאהבתי (שזה בעיקר טול המשי והפנינים המשובצות), בתוספת של 400 ₪ בלבד. ככה שיצא שהשמלה עלתה 5400 להשכרה, ותפירה מחודשת. יותר מהתקציב שלי, אבל סביר ביותר ביחס לתמורה.

בנוסף לשמלה ואדים נותן בולרו, הינומה, תכשיטים ואביזרים לשיער.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני מרוצה מהשמלה, וגם כשהיו מדידות שפחות אהבתי את מה שאני רואה, תמיד הייתה לי הרגשה שואדים לא ייתן לי לצאת מאוכזבת, ואכן צדקתי.
ולא פחות חשוב- השמלה הייתה ממש ממש נוחה!

השמשייה מאיביי.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (10/5/12)

כבר אמרתי שאת מהממת?


----------



## elin86 (10/5/12)

תמונה מהממת.. חושנית משהו


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/5/12)

את מהממת !


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

תודה בנות...


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

מאחורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ממש מחבבת את התמונה הזו משום מה.


----------



## edens song (12/5/12)

וואוו 
את נראית כמו פיה.. (הזוי, אבל זו באמת מחמאה ענקית.. זה מה שעבר לי בראש כשראיתי את התמונות האלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

זר סחלבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאד אוהבת סחלבים, ומההתחלה חשקתי בזר שכזה... על אף המחיר הגבוה.
גם אהבתי את הצורה המיוחדת שלו, לא זר עגול סטנדרטי. המחיר שלו לא זול, אבל לשמחתי סבתא היקרה החליטה שהיא קונה לי אותו מתנה, (כך שאל תשאלו אותי על המחיר.. אין לי מושג.. ממה שבדקתי זה נע בין 400-600 ש"ח) והייתי מרוצה ממנו מאד. הסתובבתי איתו רוב קבלת הפנים ובחופה.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

נעליים - VIANDRE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחלה שירות ואחלה נעליים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני חששתי מעניין הנעליים כי אני לא מורגלת לעקבים, ופחדתי שהן יהיו לי לא נוחות או יעשו לי פצעים בחלק האחורי של הרגל. 
בסופו של דבר הנעל הייתה נוחה, לקראת סוף הערב הרגשתי מאד את הרגליים, אבל זה טבעי. לא היו לי נעליים חלופיות ולא ירדתי מהעקבים.
המוכר בחנות, ג'יימי, היה ממש מקסים. הוא היה מאד סבלני, משקיען, ובגלל שבשלב ההוא חשבתי שנצטלם בים, וחששתי שנעלי התחרה יהרסו- הוא השאיל לי נעליים חלופיות בחינם. צריך הרבה אמון בשביל זה! 
בנוסף, הוא הציע שהוא יקשור את השרוך ואני אצלם באייפון כדי שאראה ביום עצמו איך לעשות את זה בצורה הכי נכונה. משקיען. 

החסרון בנעליים--- השרוכים נפתחו לי לעיתים קרובות, והייתי צריכה לרכון ולסגור אותם. זה היה מעצבן. וגולת הכותרת- בדרך לחופה נפרם לי השרוך וגיליתי את זה כשהיה מאוחר מדי לסדר.. אז ממש הייתי צריכה להזהר בהליכה לחופה, ובתמונות של שבירת הכוס רואים את זה... אבל לא נורא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 פשוט חשוב לסגור אותם ממש חזק, אפילו בקשר כפול (אם כי זה פחות יפה).


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

והווו!


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

תכשיטים 
אני מאד אוהבת פנינים. מאד. תמיד אהבתי, ומאז שראיתי את הסדרה "שושלת טיודור" אהבתי התעצמה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את הצמיד לקחתי מואדים. 
השרשרת, העגילים והטבעת הם סט של פנינים וזהב שסבתא הביאה לי מתנה לסיום התיכון. כבר אז היא אמרה לי שאלו בטח יהיו התכשיטים שאענוד לחתונה. לא הרגשתי שום חובה לענוד אותם, זה היה בגדר המלצה, והאמת שחשבתי שאקח את כל הסט מואדים.. אבל שבוע לפני החלטתי שזה אבסורד שיש לי כ"כ הרבה תכשיטי פנינים וזהב אמיתי, ובסוף אענוד משהו בלי ערך סנטימנטלי, שאני אצטרך להחזיר אח"כ.

כמו שאפשר לראות בתמונה, גם בן זוגי היה עם תכשיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל אצלו זה קבוע.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

אני נראת כאן מאד רגועה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בהתחשב בכך שפתחתי לעצמי את החורים באוזניים וירד לי מלא דם (שרואים בחלק מהתמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...

החורים שלי באוזניים הם מגיל 4, בהחלט ותיקים.. אבל לפני החתונה החלטתי לתת להם חודש לנוח.. כבר הייתי יותר זמן בלי עגילים והכל היה בסדר.. אבל אז גיליתי שהם קצת ניסתמו, והייתי צריכה לפתוח אותם. לא נעים


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (10/5/12)

איזו תמונה מדהימה.. 
והבעות הפנים שלכם בתמונה הזו אומרות הכל..


----------



## edens song (12/5/12)

איזו תמונה עוצמתית 
החיוכים והמבטים שלכם כל כך אינטימיים. אתם נראים כל כך מאוהבים!


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

טבעות נישואין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אלעד מאז ומתמיד חפר לי שהוא רוצה טבעת שחורה. ואני מאז ומתמיד עשיתי לו פרצופים ואמרתי לו "טבעת נישואין שחורה?? אין מצב". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז הלכנו לקנות טבעות יחד ב"תכשיטי רוטשילד" בראשון לציון (החנות הקבועה של סבתא שלי), ובחרנו לנו טבעות זהב. 
אחרי שהזמנו, הוא החליט שהוא לא מוותר והוא מתעקש על טבעת שחורה. אמרתי לעצמי- choose your battles, זו הטבעת שהוא הולך לענוד קבוע מעכשיו, ואם זה כ"כ חשוב לו, הוא צריך לקבל מה שהוא רוצה. 
אז ביטלנו את ההזמנה של טבעת הזהב שלו.

וקנינו במקום טבעת ב-tough rings, יש להם טבעות גבריות מחומר הנקרא טונגסטן, שמסתבר שהוא אחד החומרים החזקים שקיימים. 
השם שלי חרוט בחלק הפנימי של הטבעת. בסופו של דבר הוא קיבל ומקבל מלא מחמאות, וגם אני חושבת שהיא יפה ממש ומיוחדת, ובעיקר שמחה שהוא מרוצה.

הטבעת שלי מזהב צהוב, מאד קלאסית עם חריטות לאורכה. רציתי משהו פשוט שלא ימאס לי ממנו, ושיתאים עם שאר הטבעות שיש לי.


----------



## ערבות 6 (10/5/12)

אין בעיה עם חריטה בתוך הטבעת? 
הכוונה היא מהבחינה שזה ייחשב טבעת נישואין "תקינה" לקידוש.
או שחרטתם אחר כך?


----------



## miss buttons (11/5/12)

לגבר בכלל אין צורך בטבעת, לפי ההלכה... 
ככה שהחוקים של הטבעות חלים רק על טבעות של האישה..


----------



## ערבות 6 (11/5/12)

מצוין, לא ידעתי.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (13/5/12)

אין בעיה עם חריטה


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

בגדי חתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
החליפה נקנתה בEnrico coveri בדיזינגוף.

מסתבר שגם אחרי עשר שנים יש הפתעות. אני הייתי בטוחה שאלעד לא ירצה חליפה. 
ביומיום הוא מתלבש מאד ספורטיבי, ואין לו כמעט בגדים אלגנטיים בארון. הלכנו לקנות בגדים במחשבה שהוא יבחר מכנסיים מחויטים וחולצה... אבל בשביל הקטע, החלטנו שהוא ימדוד לראשונה בחייו חליפה, כדי לראות איך זה נראה.
אהבנו את המראה, והחלטנו שאם כבר, אז כבר. 
החליפה בכחול כהה, ואת החולצה התאמנו לעיניים.
בחנות היה דיל- החליפה, החולצה, העניבה, החגורה, נעליים ואפילו גרביים, ב-1400 ₪. 
בסוף ויתרנו על הנעליים וקנינו אותן בספרינג, כי רצינו נעליים יותר מאסיביות, בסגנון צבאי, כדי לשבור מעט את הרשמיות של החליפה.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

חתיך


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

צילומים מקדימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצטלמנו בשני לוקיישנים- נווה צדק, ובית עובד.

יש המון תמונות וקשה לי לבחור... אז הנה כמה שבחרתי באקראיות יחסית.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## piloni86 (12/5/12)

אתם כלכך יפים יחד.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## edens song (12/5/12)

פיה, כבר אמרתי?


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## karnikova1 (10/5/12)

וואו מדהים מדהים וכל כך ממאה אחרת! 
מתחברת בטירוף


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

מאה אחרת זה טוב


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

יצאתי להפסקה


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

המקום - גן ורדים 
סה"כ לא ראיתי הרבה מקומות, וגם לא רציתי. ביקרתי בשני מקומות לפני, והם היו בסופו של דבר לא רלוונטים כי רשימת המוזמנים שלנו הכפילה את עצמה. 
אחרי שנכנסנו לגן ורדים (אני אלעד וההורים שלי) הסכמנו כולנו שזה המקום. אהבתי את השילוב של גן ואולם (בכל זאת, עדיין חורף), הגן יפה ומטופח, אבל בצורה טבעית ולא מלאכותית, 
המיקום מושלם (הרבה מהאורחים מאזור ראשון, רחובות, נס ציונה ומודיעין), והמחיר לגמרי סבבה ביחס לתמורה. התחתנו באולם הגדול.

האוכל היה מעולה לטעמי (ממה שטעמתי בטעימות), וקיבלנו פידבק מעולה מהאורחים על האוכל (חלקם שפים בעצמם), התקשורת איתם היתה מעולה וכל מה שקשור להסדרי תשלום לאחר החתונה הלך חלק.
עדי מנהלת האירוע שלנו הייתה חמודה ממש, וגם כשהתקשרתי אליה בסופשבוע (מעבר לשעות העבודה שלה) והיה לי ממש לא נעים אבל הייתי חייבת כי היו לנו דברים לא ברורים עם סידורי הישיבה, היא ענתה והיתה סבלנית ואדיבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התבאסתי קצת על הקירוי שהיה בשביל, כי הוא לא היה יפה במיוחד... (שמים אותו בחורף), אבל כנראה שאין ברירה.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

העיצוב - רויטל מגן ורדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
כמתחתנים בגן ורדים, חייבים לעבוד עם רויטל, מעצבת הבית של הגן. זה מינוס לאנשים מסוימים, אבל מבחינתי זה היה בסדר גמור. 
לדעתי היא עשתה עבודה מצוינת. קודם כל, היא תמיד היתה נחמדה מאד וזמינה, נפגשתי איתה פעמיים פנים מול פנים, והיא תמיד נתנה לי את ההרגשה
שהיא לא מנסה לגרום לי לבזבז הרבה כסף אלא להיפך- לחסוך ולקחת את הדברים בפרופרציות. כשרציתי לוותר על דברים היא אמרה שהיא לגמרי מבינה ומסכימה,
ולא היה נדמה שהיא מנסה "למכור" לי כמה שיותר כדי שהיא תרוויח על חשבוני.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

צילומי משפחות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לפני הגעת האורחים, עשינו כמה צילומי משפחות רשמיים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הנה השושבינות המהממות שלי – שלושת אחיותיי הקטנות, שעזרו לי המון עם ההתארגנויות לחתונה והתרגשו לא פחות ממני (אם לא יותר). 
השמלות נקנו בחנות "קארין" בדיזינגוף. יש שם שמלות ערב יפהפיות. וגם שמלות כלה!


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## ShirShir (10/5/12)

איזה יפים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הצילומים מדהימים!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

המשפחה המורחבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מימין: המשפחה שלי, משמאל: של אלעד.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

ותמונה שאני ממש אוהבת, עם אבא


----------



## Bobbachka (11/5/12)

את יפיפיה!


----------



## hadaragr (12/5/12)

מהממות!


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

קבלת פנים 
ברור שהיינו בקבלת פנים.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



באמת שזה דבר שאסור לפספס!! כבר ככה האירוע עובר תוך שנייה, אז לפספס חלק ממנו ולשבת בחדר? 
אני יכולה לומר שנהנתי מכל רגע בקבלת הפנים. עמדתי בכניסה יחד עם אלעד- חיבקתי/לחצתי יד לכל מי שנכנס, אמרתי הרבה את המילה "תודה" וגיוונתי עם "תודה רבה", ובעיקר נתפסו לי הלחיים מהחיוך. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה החלק הכי כיפי, לפגוש מלא אנשים שלא ראיתי הרבה זמן ואני אוהבת, ובעיקר זה השלב שמקבלים בו הכי הרבה מחמאות!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אל תפספסו


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

החופה


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

הרב - חיים הבלין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרב חיים הבלין היה אחד הספקים הראשונים שסגרנו איתו, אחרי שקראתי עליו ביקורות נפלאות באינטרנט.
היה לי חשוב רב קליל, מודרני ועם ראש צעיר וחוש הומור, ובעיקר שלא יזמר יותר מדי. חיים נפגש איתנו חודשיים לפני החתונה, ישב איתנו שעתיים ושמע את סיפור ההכרות שלנו, 
והסביר לנו דברים על ההתנהלות עם הרבנות ואיך החופה מתנהלת, וגם ענה בסבלנות לשאלות ששאלנו והיה ממש נחמד. הוא אפילו הזמין אותנו לארוחת שישי להכיר את אשתו וילדיו! 
הוא התכתב איתי במייל, והיה מאד נגיש. 

החופה עצמה אכן הייתה קלילה ומשעשעת, אבל גם מרגשת. הייתי בדיעבד מורידה מעט ממינון ההומור, אבל סה"כ הייתי מרוצה.
הוא סיפר את סיפור ההכרות שלנו, וגם עשה כמה טעויות אבל לא נורא... אחת הטעויות היתה משעשעת, 
הוא רצה לומר שאנחנו אוהבים מטאל, ובמקום אמר מיטל, ומאז הביטוי "מסיבת מיטל" נכנס לסלנג אצלנו ואצל החברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-D

פה זה בחתימה על הכתובה. האמת שהציעו לי להצטרף, אבל העדפתי עוד כמה דקות בקבלת פנים


----------



## Natalila (11/5/12)

איזה כיף לשמוע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אצלינו הוא הספק הראשון שסגרנו


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

תמסרי ד"ש


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

כניסה לחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
נכנסו לחופה עם can you feel the love tonight ממלך האריות, בגרסה של אלטון ג'ון.
גם אני וגם אלעד "ילדי דיסני" וגדלנו על הסרט הזה... אז זה היה מתאים.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

מחכה לו....


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

פטריית החימום 
קצת הרסה את הנוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל לא ממש שאלו אותי לפני ששמו אותה.. אבא שלי קצת התבשל שם, אבל נו מילא....


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

טבעת


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

עם הכתובה


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

האחים עולים לחופה.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קצת לפני החתונה התלבטתי איתכן בפורום אם להעלות את האחים (לכל אחד מאיתנו יש שלושה) לחופה.
בסופו של דבר הוחלט שלא, כי זה יהיה צפוף... (כמו שאפשר לראות בתמונה).
לקראת סוף החופה הרב העלה בהפתעה את האחים לחופה, וזו היתה הפתעה כיפית, שמחתי שהוא עשה את זה! הם שתו יחד איתנו את היןי בסוף.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

יפות שלי


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

שבירת הכוס! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
פה רצינו לתת רמיזה למה שהולך להיות בהמשך.. השיר היה happy together בגרסת פאנק של simple plan. קיבלנו הרבה מחמאות על הבחירה הזו! זה מצד אחד שיר ישן ומוכר למבוגרים, אבל בגרסה צעירה ומגניבה.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

ונשיקה


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

דיג'יי- צביקה בירן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נתחיל בזה- גם אני וגם אלעד מטאליסטים.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שומעים מטאל, ודיי סנובי כלפי רוב המוסיקה המיינסטרימית. אני עוד מתונה, אבל אלעד דיי קיצוני בקטע הזה. 
לכן, היה לנו ברור שאנחנו לא הולכים להנות מהמוסיקה בחתונה. כי היה לנו יותר חשוב שהקהל יהנה וירקוד, והרחבה תהיה מלאה, מאשר שאנחנו נהנה מהמוסיקה... פשוט בנינו על לשתות הרבה ולזרום עם מה שיש. 

מה שאני יכולה להגיד, שהמשפט שאלעד אמר לי בסוף החתונה היה: "אני לא מאמין שנהנתי ככה בחתונה שלי!!". 
צביקה בירן עשה אחלה עבודה, והצליח ליצור איזון בין מוסיקת מטאל ורוק, לבין מוסיקה מיינסטרימית.
לדוגמא, היה מטאל בשלב מאוחר יותר של הערב, אבל בתחילת הריקודים היו שירים של אדל וליידי גאגא, למשל, אבל בגרסת רוק עם דיסטורשן. מגניב ביותר. 

לא הייתה מוסיקה מזרחית בכלל. זה מה שביקשנו, וצביקה לגמרי זרם עם זה, ואפילו אמר לנו בסוף הערב שזו הייתה חתונה ממש מרעננת והוא נהנה מהמוסיקה בעצמו, שזה לא תמיד קורה.
החשש היחידי שלי היה שהוא התחיל עם המטאל טיפה מוקדם מדי בשביל לרצות אותנו. 
אבל בסופו של דבר, קיבלנו ביקורות טובות על המוסיקה, גם מאנשים שלא אוהבים מטאל, והרחבה היתה מלאה רוב האירוע. האירוע אמנם נגמר יחסית מוקדם (באחת), אבל בכל זאת היה באמצע השבוע (יום שני), אז זה סביר.

נראה לי שהתמונה הזו אומרת הכל


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

מגנטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
בהתחלה התלבטתי אם לקחת מגנטים... כי זה חרוש וכו'. אבל בסופו של דבר אני מרוצה שלקחתי, אנשים אוהבים את זה- אין מה לעשות... וזו אחלה מזכרת. 
על "המגנט של עדן" קראתי הרבה ביקורות משבחות, והם באמת עשו אחלה עבודה. הצילומים מאד איכותיים, וחלק מהתמונות שצילמו  בהחלט יכנסו לאלבום. 
מכיוון שהמסגרות שלהם היו דיי מכוערות בעיניי, עיצבתי מסגרת נקייה וחדשה משלי, עם האיור שלנו מה-save the date.

חוץ מזה, היה נחמד לקבל את התמונות של המגנטים ולראות אותם ממש יום אחרי.. כשלתמונות מהצלם לקח יותר משבועיים.


----------



## scarlet moon (10/5/12)

דוגמא למגנט


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

תוכנית אמנותית 
המשפחות אירגנו לנו תוכנית אמנותית... הם הכינו סרט מושקע (שלצערי בגלל בעיות סאונד בעולם לא שמעו אותו טוב כ"כ.. חבל), ושרו ודיקלמו יחד שיר מ"כנר על הגג". 
בנוסף, אחותי מאיה וחברתי מיטל שרו לנו את השיר come what may ממולאן רוז' בביצוע מקסים, תוך כדי שמצגת תמונות שלנו רצה ברקע.


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

מסתכלים


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

צופים תהיה המילה הנכונה


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

סלואו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הסלואו שלנו היה לצלילי השיר up where we belong. האמת שזו היתה החלטה ספונטנית של ערב לפני,
כי לפני כן החלטנו על anywhere של אוונסנס, שזה שיר מהמם עם מילים שמתאימות לנו... 
אבל ערב לפני החלטנו לשנות למשהו מוכר יותר. את השיר של אוונסנס צביקה שם בסוף הערב כסלואו אחרון.


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

קישקושים לרחבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
נקנו בכפר גלעדי. קנינו כמות גדולה למדי (הוצאנו על זה כ-650 ש"ח), וזה התחסל ממש מהר, והיה להיט. זה מצטלם מעולה וכ"כ כיף! הופתעתי שגם המבוגרים ממש זרמו עם זה!


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

והרבה הרבה ריקודים!!


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)




----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

הרחבה מלמעלה 
בשלב יחסית מאוחר של הערב


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

כיף!!


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

ולסיכום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
אני לא אכנס פה לתובנות מטורפות על החתונה, אם כי יש לי כמה... אבל אני לא בטוחה כמה אני הולכת לחדש.
מה שאומרים על זה שהחתונה עוברת בשנייה? כל כך נכון! בצורה הזויה פשוט. אחרי כל כך הרבה תכנונים, זה פשוט חולף כמו חלום.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני חושבת שלפעמים רק אחרי החתונה נכנסים לפרופורציה ומבינים מה זה סה"כ. אני ניסיתי לשמור על פרופורציות גם תוך כדי, ואני חושבת שהצלחתי.

אני אספר לכן משהו אישי: אני בנאדם לחוץ מאד מטבעי, ותמיד מדמיינת את התרחישים הכי גרועים, תמיד נותנת לכל דבר קטן לבאס אותי ולהשתלט עליי. עור של פיל?.. לי יש עור של שממית שקופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני ממש חששתי מהחתונה, בתור אחת שבוכה כל יום הולדת, חשבתי שאני הולכת להיות בריידזילת-על. גם המשפחה שלי חששה, ולמרות שגם בארגון החתונה הייתי מאד רגועה ולקחתי דברים בפרופורציה, הם חששו מהיום עצמו, ואפילו עשו לי כמה שיחות לפני החתונה בסגנון של "אל תתני לדברים קטנים להרוס לך"...
נראה לי שהם ממש פחדו שאני אהרוס לעצמי את היום הזה כי אני אסתכל על כל מה שלא הולך לפי התוכנית (ותמיד יהיו דברים כאלה), ולא על הדברים הטובים.

ובכן- הפתעתי את עצמי ואת הסובבים אותי בגדול. הייתי כלה רגועה מאד, גם בהתארגנות וגם ביום עצמו. לא נתתי לשום דבר לבאס אותי, חייכתי המון ונהנתי מכל שנייה!!!
פשוט החלטתי שאני משחררת שליטה, מורידה מעצמי את הלחץ ופשוט חווה את החוויה בצורה הכי טובה שאני יכולה.

התגובות שקיבלנו הכי הרבה על החתונה היתה שהיא היתה מלאה באהבה. ואני הרגשתי את זה. אני מאמינה שכל חתונה היא כזו במידה מסוימת, אבל באמת שהרגשתי שהיו שם אנשים שבאמת רוצים להיות שם, ופשוט הרגשתי אנרגיה חיובית מאד באוויר, והמון אהבה מכל המשפחה והחברים. לפעמים אנחנו לוקחים אותם כמובן מאליו... החתונה פתחה לי את העיניים לגבי האנשים המדהימים שאני ואלעד מוקפים בהם בחיינו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וזה היה מאד מרגש. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השיר שבחרנו לחופה, can you feel the love tonight לא היה יכול להיות מתאים יותר, מבחינתי.

ומה עכשיו? אחרי החתונה?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כמו שאמרתי... אין שום שינוי, וטוב שכך. אנחנו מאוהבים כרגיל ונשואים. לפעמים אני אפילו שוכחת את זה וקוראת לו "חבר שלי"... אבל זו באמת היתה חוויה נהדרת ובלתי נשכחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




והמון תודה לפורום הנפלא, נעזרתי בכן לא מעט במהלך תקופת הארגונים, אז המון תודה..ושיהיה לכולכן המון מזל טוב, אם כבר התחתנתן או לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מקווה שאולי הקרדיטים יעזרו לכן בצורה מסוימת.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (11/5/12)

את פשוט נפלאה! 
התמוגגתי לקרוא וכמו שניסחת את זה כל כך יפה - להרגיש את האהבה.
רואים שאתם מאושרים עד הגג ונהנים מכל רגע.
התמונות יפייפיות, את מהממת 
ואני בטוחה שגם האלבום והוידאו בהמשך יהיו בהתאם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאחלת לכם המשך חיים מאושרים יחד.
תמשיכי להנות מהרגעים הקטנים שלכם יחד


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

המון תודה עדי


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/5/12)

את משהו מיוחד! 
ראשית, את נורא יפה !
שנית, הקרדיטים שלך כנים, אמיתיים ויפים.

אהבתי שנשארת נאמנה לעצמך מבחינת השיער והאיפור. 

שיהיה לכם רק טוב ביחד.


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

תודה!! 
תודה שהגבת ותודה על המילים היפות


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

תודה!! 
תודה שהגבת ותודה על המילים היפות


----------



## IMphoenix (11/5/12)

טל מדהימה אחת 
אי אפשר שלא להגיב לקרדיטים המושקעים והמקסימים שלך, אפילו שכבר אמרתי לך כמה פעמים שהיה אירוע מעולה, ובעיקר מאוד מרגש.

היית מהפנטת ביופייך, וכל התמונות משקפות היטב את האהבה שהייתה באוויר, את ההתרגשות ואת השמחה.

שתמיד תהיו מאושרים ומאוהבים כמו שאתם בעשר השנים האחרונות!





אוהבת!


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

תודה בוב


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (12/5/12)

איזה כיף לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל אני מצטרפת לכל השאר - את פשוט יפהפייה!
אתם נראים זוג ממש מקסים (תגידי, כבר אמרו לכם פעם שאתם דומים או שזו רק אני?) ואפשר להרגיש את האהבה גם דרך המסך.

מעבר לזה, אני מאוד מתחברת לגישה הכללית ולכל מה שכתבת.

המון המון מזל טוב ושיהיו חיים מאושרים!


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שמחה לקרוא שאהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכן, אמרו לנו שאנחנו דומים מאז שאנחנו ביחד, ואפילו חשבו כמה פעמים שהוא אח שלי...

כשהיינו בתיכון היינו באילת במלון עם המשפחה שלי, וכולם היו בטוחים שהוא חלק מהמשפחה (אחד האחים), ומישהי ממש נבהלה כשראתה אותנו מתנשקים מאוחר יותר


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (12/5/12)




----------



## simplicity83 (12/5/12)

המון המון מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהבתי מאוד את הגישה שלך! גם אנחנו החלטנו מראש לא להשתגע מבחינת פגישות עם ספקים וזו ההחלטה הכי טובה שעשינו בכל הארגונים האלו.
אתם מקסימים ביחד ונשמע שהאהבה שלכם בשיאה, כאילו הרגע הכרתם  זה מרגש 
הקרדיטים מהממים , אהבתי כל בחירה וכל מה שעומד מאחורי זה! 

ואת פשוט יפהפיה וקורנת, מזכירה לי את princess buttercup מהנסיכה הקסומה (רובין רייט פן)
שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב ושמשיכו לאהוב ולשמוח כמו שרואים בכל אחת מהתמונות


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

יאאא הנסיכה הקסומה! 
איזו מחמאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה תודה תודה


----------



## edens song (12/5/12)

את נדירה 
אני לא אדבר על היופי, והטעם, והסגנון. פשוט נפלא לראות בחורה שממה שמעידה על עצמה די דומה לי (מי אמרה עור של שממית שקופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ושלא מתרגשת, לוקחת דברים באיזי, ושומרת על מצב הרוח ועל התמימות הזו, שאפשר לראות אותה רק מהתמונות שלכם. רואים את האהבה הזו שיש ביניכם, גם אחרי (ואולי בגלל) כל השנים שאתם ביחד, וזה פשוט מחמם את הלב.
היה פשוט תענוג לקרוא אותך, ולראות את התמונות היפהפיות.

תודה לך, והמון מזל טוב!


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

ואת מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המון תודה על התגובה, אני שמחה שאהבת...וכן, מסתבר שגם מישהי לחוצה ממש יכולה להיות כלה רגועה.. יש תקווה !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ותודה על מחמאת הפיה.. אני מתה על פיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז זו מחמאה ענקית...


----------



## יאנהלה (13/5/12)

המון מזל טוב! 
היי טל,
הכל נראה מקסים ורגוע (ובמובן זה קצת דומה לחתונה שלנו) ובעיקר מאד אתם.
המון מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יונה (מהקורס בצבא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## scarlet moon (13/5/12)

תודה יונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה קטע שאת פה, מזל טוב גם לך על הדרך


----------



## The Blue Fairy (13/5/12)

אתם פשוט מקסימים  נראית יופי של חתונה!


----------



## ShAmUnA (11/5/12)

מהמם! 
מזל טוב מותק!!


----------



## scarlet moon (11/5/12)

תודה


----------



## Pixelss (11/5/12)

כבר אתמול עוד בזמן ההתארגנות 
התחלתי להציץ בקרדיטים שלך כי פשוט לא יכולתי להתאפק.
ואפילו באיכות הלא משהו של האייפון את נראת מהממת!!!

את אחת הכלות היות יפות שראיתי ואני גם מאוד מאוד מאוד מתחברת להרבה דברים שאמרת, ולגישה הכללית.

מאחלת לכם שתמשיכו לאהוב בלי סוף והמון המון אהבה!
הקרדיטים שלך מעלפים.


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והמון מזל טוב גם לך....!


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

משהו קטן ואחרון- קצת נוסטלגיה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאד אוהבת תמונות ישנות.... במיוחד שיש להן ערך אישי.
יש לנו סטוקים בבית של תמונות משפחה עתיקות, ועברתי עליהן היום.
מצאתי תמונה של סבא וסבתא רבא שלי (שאת שניהם זכיתי להכיר לפני מותם, לשמחתי) מיום חתונתם בסופיה שבבולגריה, בשנת 1939.
זה מאד ריגש אותי.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סבתא מהממת...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ויש לה חתיכת זר!


----------



## Natalila (12/5/12)

WOW 
כמוני כמוך - תמונות לדעתי זה הדבר הכי יקר שיש.. שאין לו ערך (כספי) בכלל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זה מקסים


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

לגמרי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בגלל זה במקום מסוים חבל שלא מפתחים תמונות ככה, בבודדים, כמו פעם..אפילו האלבום שלנו הוא דיגיטלי.. זה מאבד חלק מהקסם...אני אוהבת את התמונות שעבר עליהם הרבה ושרואים עליהם את הסימנים של השנים, זה דבר מדהים בעיניי.

רק בגלל זה אני שוקלת להדפיס בבודדים כמה תמונות שיהיו לנו בעתיד... הרי הנכדים שלנו בכלל לא יכירו את הקונספט של תמונה מודפסת כמו שאנחנו מכירים, אז שיהיה להם מזכרת מן העבר... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(זאת למשל סבתא שלי, משמאל.. ודודה שלה- תראו מה עבר על התמונה.. זה כ"כ יפה אסתטית לדעתי.. אבל אולי אני קצת מוזרה)


----------



## Pixelss (12/5/12)

ביג לייק! 
אני עד היום מדפיסה תמונות שאני אוהבת גם אם הן צולמו במצלמה דיגיטלית.


----------



## ני3ו3ות (13/5/12)

קרדיטים נפלאים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הקרדיטים יפייפים ומרגשים!
מאחלת לכם שתזכו להרבה שנים של אושר ואהבה!!


----------



## scarlet moon (13/5/12)

תודה


----------



## Grace (12/5/12)

כל 
הקרדיטים שלך מהממים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש לי שאלה - יש סיכוי שכתבת פעם בניק אחר? את לא חייבת לענות מן הסתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



פשוט הסיפור שלכם נשמע מוכר מלפני הרבה שנים, מפורום אחר.


----------



## scarlet moon (12/5/12)

תודה רבה!! 
ולא... ממש לא כתבתי בניק אחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני עם הניקניים הזה מ-2001...


----------



## Grace (12/5/12)

קטע 
הייתי בטוחה שזאת את (אבל זה היה לפני עשור בערך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש לי זכרון טוב מדי).


----------



## scarlet moon (13/5/12)

לכל מי שהגיבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואולי פספסתי, אז המון תודה לכל אחת ואחת... קרדיטים זה מתיש, מסתבר.. אבל דרך נחמדה לשחזר בראש את האירוע שוב


----------



## Lana678 (13/5/12)

חתונה מהסרטים במובן החיובי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתם זוג מהמםQ שיהיה לכם במזל טוב!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (14/5/12)

מקסימים אמיתיים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתם נראים באמת קסם של זוג וקסם של אנשים, ביחד ולחוד! התחברתי מאוד להרבה דברים שכתבת עליהם, ומאוד נהניתי לראות את התמונות ואת הגישה שלך (ושלכם כזוג) לנושא החתונה והטררם שמסביב.
את יפיפיה (בטח כבר נמאס לך לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) וכך גם בן זוגך, ונראה שבאמת נועדתם האחד לשנייה. מאחלת לכם עוד שנים אין ספור של זוגיות כ"כ יפה (מכל הבחינות) ומאחלת לי בעוד עשר שנים לחוש כלפי זוגי את אותה אהבה וההתלהבות שאתם חשים האחד כלפי השנייה. 
(וגם, גיליתי את הבלוג שלך, והוא מהמם!)


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (14/5/12)

טל יא מוכשרת ומהממת 
זה פשוט לא הגיוני כמה שאתם זוג יפה וכמה שהמשפחה שלך יפה וכמה שהאירוע שלך נראה מקסים. 

מזל טוב וחיי נישואין מאושרים


----------

